# ECO Complete Plant



## Beadazzle (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a question or two about ECO Complete Plant. I got my 20 pound bag today. I read on the bag that you can mix this gravel with your old gravel. Now i've read that using it by itself works great. Has anyone ever mixed this gravel with their old gravel? Did the plants do as well planted this way? How long was it before you could put your fish back in the tank?


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes you can mix it with your old gravel with the same results in plant growth. If you are using existing gravel with a bacteria colony then fish can be added right away or when water clears.


----------



## Beadazzle (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you Dan. This is going to be fun.


----------

